# Getting that time of yr



## Tysmith (May 21, 2021)

I know the weather has been **** lately, but has anyone been in the surf for trout lately? I’m itching to go try it out, but it sucks driving 2 hrs to Jamaica beach only to catch nada! The drive home is always long but it’s especially long after a slow day.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Become a weather man and beach cam watcher. SE winds are best for water quality. Seas above 2 foot will beat you up pretty good. I use the NWS marine forecast and the 20 mile buoy to keep tabs. The 20 mile is not showing swell height at this time.....  (good ol' government hard at work.) You gotta go to know! Many times it's easier for me to accept a skunk coming home because it would have bothered me all day thinking everyone is wearing them out and I'm over here stuck at work. I would say the next weather window should be good. 
Link: Marine


----------



## Tysmith (May 21, 2021)

I’ll check it out thanks. What is your favorite site for tide charts and such?


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Tysmith said:


> I’ll check it out thanks. What is your favorite site for tide charts and such?


The NWS Marine link includes tide charts.


----------



## klilly (Apr 20, 2021)

Tysmith said:


> I’ll check it out thanks. What is your favorite site for tide charts and such?





Tysmith said:


> I’ll check it out thanks. What is your favorite site for tide charts and such?











Tide times and charts for Jamaica Beach (West Bay), Texas and weather forecast for fishing in Jamaica Beach (West Bay) in 2022


Tide tables and solunar charts for Jamaica Beach (West Bay): high tides and low tides, surf reports, sun and moon rising and setting times, lunar phase, fish activity and weather conditions in Jamaica Beach (West Bay).




tides4fishing.com




I find this place the most pessimistic on wave height, and usually the closest to the truth. Fish activity guess is sometimes pretty good.
I agree, if it is approaching two feet stay home.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Use buoy 42019 for wave heights. Use Fishweather.com or windy.com for forecasted winds and wave heights. Buoyweather.com is probably the best at short term wind and wave forecasting. The best way is to subscribe to Saltwater-recon for the beach cameras (it's reasonable for an annual membership). Hope that helps.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Saltwater Addiction said:


> Use buoy 42019 for wave heights. Use Fishweather.com or windy.com for forecasted winds and wave heights. Buoyweather.com is probably the best at short term wind and wave forecasting. The best way is to subscribe to Saltwater-recon for the beach cameras (it's reasonable for an annual membership). Hope that helps.


That buoy is roughly 80 miles from Jamaica Beach. A lot can change in that distance.


----------

